# Game #38: Milwaukee Bucks (15-19) @ Phoenix Suns (23-14) - 1/11



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ 
TV: local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: L 105-109 vs Miami Heat*











*Phoenix Suns (23-14) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 



















*Milwaukee Bucks (15-19)

Starters: 








[PG] Brandon Jennings







[SG] Michael Redd








[SF]Luc Richard Mbah a Moute









[PF] Ersan Ilyasova







[C] Andrew Bogut *




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

17-7, Suns with 5:55 mins left. 

Amare's off to his routine strong start. 8 pts (4-4)


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> 17-7, Suns with 5:55 mins left.
> 
> Amare's off to his routine strong start. 8 pts (4-4)


Ersan cant guard him at all


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the **** you 3. Then nails 15 footer. 

After a rebound by Hill, thrown up court, Jrich nails a 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

roux2dope said:


> Ersan cant guard him at all


Looking like it, but since Amare's gone off on these tears in early Dec, he's slowed down a bit in 2nd half. Against anyone really.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with drive and1. Wow, this is ugly early.

backdoor by Barbosa. 

Thomas with 15 footer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

36-15, Suns at the end of 1.

Nash 11 pts (4-7), 5 assists, 5 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic and Dudley going to work in the 2nd qrter.

43-21, Suns with 7:44 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jesus christ. Bucks on a 12-0 run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

54-42, Suns at the half. Awful second qrter. Credit the Bucks for turning up the energy. Especially on defense to create some turnovers.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I haven't really gotten to see the Suns play the past few weeks. Why has Nash been turning the ball over so much in the past few games?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, Bogut missed a lay-up 2 inches away from the basket. Then Nash came down and hit a running jumper to give the Suns a 100-96 lead with 56 seconds to go. He's willing the team to victory yet again tonight. Cannot believe they squandered another big lead. Ugh >_>


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns got lucky towards the end. Grant airballed a jumper then it bounced off Bogut's head or shoulder into JRich's hands at the top of the key. He got fouled going to the basket and made 1 of 2 free throws. Suns are up 101-96 with 21 seconds left.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns win it 105-101. Nash had 30 pts, 11 asts, 7 rebs, and 7 TOs (why is he turning it over so much lately?). Amare had 23 pts and 10 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I fell asleep at halftime. Geez, looks like we completely blew that 24 pt lead. 3rd qrter came out almost as bad as the 2nd. Nash and Amare continue to bring it and Jrich has started to contribute This team outside of Amare and Nash are just inconsistent as hell, that's why the team is.

As for Nash's turnovers, we always expect them from him but early Jan, I've noticed these teams have been pressuring him (or at least trying to) with their PGs. He's avging 24 pts on 57% fg and 12 assists this month.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Suns win it 105-101. Nash had 30 pts, 11 asts, 7 rebs, and 7 TOs (why is he turning it over so much lately?). Amare had 23 pts and 10 rebs.


Because Channing Frye and Richardson have dropped an extra 4 or 5 passes a game. They sit in the corner or wing and it goes out of bounds because they drop it or can't pick it up when they're cutting to the hoop, the TO goes to Nash even though it was a good pass.

As for the game. Frye was quite easily the worst player on the court. We started chanting for Lopez at the end, but he probably messed up big in practice to not be playing this one. Also, Bogut is one of the worst players in the league. I can't believe the Bucks are paying him $60million.


----------

